# Coyotes n Propane?



## DelphicSharpShot (Jan 4, 2007)

We have a lot of coyotes on our 750 acre lease in Taliaferro Co.  We have been wanting to get rid of them for some time and we will probably try to very aggresively now that deer season is over!  Someone told my father in law that coyotes can be attracted by slightly opening a tank of propane and letting tank slowly empty?  The explanation was that the propane smells like a rotting carcass or something like it?  It sounds CRAZY to me    What do y'all think?     Anyone got any effective ways to attract coyotes in large numbers?


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2007)

Seems like a very expensive attractant even if it did work.  Which I  dought.  Not sure but it is probably also illegal to "dump" propane like that anyway.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 4, 2007)

*Propane*

I work for Blue Rhino and have never heard of useing propane to atract coyotes, I do know that in propane is odorless as is natural gas and the same odor is put in both of them for leak detection, if a propane or natural gas pipeline leaks buzzards will start circleing area and reveal the location of the leak.
It saves a great deal of time in finding the leak and repairing it.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting!  So something about it must be attractive to scavengers!?


----------



## DaveH1 (Jan 4, 2007)

DelphicSharpShot said:


> Interesting!  So something about it must be attractive to scavengers!?



Vultures can smell ethyl mercaptan, which is a byproduct of decomposition.  Maybe that or similar is the additive put in gas.

Sounds like it'd be a good experiment, and probably not too expensive to try.  If there's processing plants in your area, you could try getting a bucket of chicken blood.  Put a hose on the propane tank, drop it in the bucket of blood, let the gas bubbles pick up all that nice blood odor as they percolate...

Might need to figure out an anti-coagulant to add-maybe rat poison would work, that's how it kills them. 

let us know if you try, 

dave


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jan 4, 2007)

Better have it coming out very slow.  Too much of it and then some fire out of the end of the muzzle would be a bad combination.  I admit it would take quite a bit of it.


----------



## Vlad (Jan 4, 2007)

Buzzards are attracked to gas leaks. Dont' know about Yotes. You may have been told that by a gas salesman...LOL


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 5, 2007)

wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty if that was the case they would chase my 4Runner around in the woods.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 5, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Buzzards are attracked to gas leaks. Dont' know about Yotes. You may have been told that by a gas salesman...LOL



no I'm not a gas salesman nor did gas salesman tell me that. I deliver, install, & deinstall propane cages as well as delivering propane gas, and I have to under go thurough safety traing. As far as the muzzle blast gose as long as you have more air than propane your fairly safe its when you get close to a 50/50 mix when things start to go boom but by that time you will start felling the affects of  asphyxiation hence another reason for the smell. Propane is heavier than air and drift along the ground


mike


----------



## Vlad (Jan 5, 2007)

Clark_Kent said:


> no I'm not a gas salesman nor did gas salesman tell me that. I deliver, install, & deinstall propane cages as well as delivering propane gas, and I have to under go thurough safety traing. As far as the muzzle blast gose as long as you have more air than propane your fairly safe its when you get close to a 50/50 mix when things start to go boom but by that time you will start felling the affects of  asphyxiation hence another reason for the smell. Propane is heavier than air and drift along the ground
> 
> 
> mike



Just kiddin' about the gas salesman part. I ment that the guy telling him about using gas as a bait could have been a gas salesman.


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Jan 8, 2007)

Ethyl mercaptan is the exaxt chemical that is put into propane and natural gas to make it smell. Dang I knew that haz-mat certification would pay off sooner or later!


----------



## DaveH1 (Jan 11, 2007)

<snip> Propane is heavier than air and drift along the ground


mike[/QUOTE]
</snip>

That feature sounds like something to focus one's hunt tactics around.  EG you could put the propane bottle in the top of a hollow that yo know the coyotes travel, gas would funnel downhill, maybe have attractant power farther than if placed on level land...

dave


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 11, 2007)

DaveH1 said:


> <snip> Propane is heavier than air and drift along the ground
> 
> 
> mike


</snip>
That feature sounds like something to focus one's hunt tactics around.  EG you could put the propane bottle in the top of a hollow that yo know the coyotes travel, gas would funnel downhill, maybe have attractant power farther than if placed on level land...
dave[/QUOTE]

You could take Extreme Hunter to Taco Bell and order him a #3 and #6 combo. Set him up on a hill with a 12 pack of Bud Lite. Shouldn't be long for the coyotes and buzzards to come in - the smell is definately like rotting flesh


----------



## willie sharon (Jan 11, 2007)

rabbit  guts is the thing you need thats is how i kill 15 this year.....


----------



## PHIL M (Jan 11, 2007)

willie sharon said:


> rabbit  guts is the thing you need thats is how i kill 15 this year.....



Not that I care, but baiting yotes is illegal here in Ga!


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 11, 2007)

DelphicSharpShot said:


> We have a lot of coyotes on our 750 acre lease in Taliaferro Co.  We have been wanting to get rid of them for some time and we will probably try to very aggresively now that deer season is over!  Someone told my father in law that coyotes can be attracted by slightly opening a tank of propane and letting tank slowly empty?  The explanation was that the propane smells like a rotting carcass or something like it?  It sounds CRAZY to me    What do y'all think?     Anyone got any effective ways to attract coyotes in large numbers?





It's simple.   Once they gather around to smell the tank you shoot the tank like in the movies.

BOOM!! 

   Large mushroom cloud of dirt & coyote parts.


----------



## dixie (Jan 11, 2007)

I keep saying I'm gonna try catfish stink bait but havn't yet.


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2007)

PHIL M said:


> Not that I care, but baiting yotes is illegal here in Ga!



No it is not.  Yotes are not considered game animals in this state.  Here is what the law says.  Note that it is different from the regulations and therfore could be misleading.

§ 27-3-9.  Unlawful enticement of game


   (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to place, expose, deposit, distribute, or scatter any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feeds or bait so as to constitute a lure or attraction or enticement for any game bird or game animal on or over any area where hunters are or will be hunting; provided, however, that is shall be lawful to hunt deer within the vicinity of such feeds if the hunter is at least 200 yards away from and not within sight of the feed or bait.

(b) Except as otherwise provided by law or regulation, it shall be unlawful for any person to hunt any game bird or game animal upon, over, around, or near any place where any such feed or bait has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to such birds or animals. It shall also be unlawful to hunt any game animal or game bird upon, over, around, or near any such place for a period of ten days following the complete removal of all such feed or bait.


----------



## PHIL M (Jan 11, 2007)

Randy said:


> No it is not.  Yotes are not considered game animals in this state.  Here is what the law says.  Note that it is different from the regulations and therfore could be misleading.
> 
> § 27-3-9.  Unlawful enticement of game
> 
> ...



Email the DNR, and find out for yourself! Thats what I did. Give me your email address, and I will forward it to ya!


----------



## PHIL M (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is the email I recieved from the DNR.


It is illegal to hunt any specie over bait.

Sincerely,

Judy Fuller, Secretary II
Georgia Department of Natural Resources
Wildlife Resources Division
Game Management-
2065 U.S. Highway 278 S.E.
Social Circle, GA 30025
770-918-6416
judy_fulle@dnr.state.ga.us

>>> <> 10/27/06 11:10 AM >>>

Name:  Phil

Is it illegle to hunt coyotes on bait? I don't see anything about this
in the regs. Thanks


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 11, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> </snip>
> That feature sounds like something to focus one's hunt tactics around.  EG you could put the propane bottle in the top of a hollow that yo know the coyotes travel, gas would funnel downhill, maybe have attractant power farther than if placed on level land...
> dave



You could take Extreme Hunter to Taco Bell and order him a #3 and #6 combo. Set him up on a hill with a 12 pack of Bud Lite. Shouldn't be long for the coyotes and buzzards to come in - the smell is definately like rotting flesh [/QUOTE]


  Oh wait a min. thats me.


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2007)

Trying to get some help Phil.  Maybe I am wrong but have been told that coyotes are not considered game species adn therefore not subject to bait regulations nor firearms regualtions.


----------



## PHIL M (Jan 11, 2007)

I know they are not a game species. I checked into this because there was a guy hanging road kills near our camp, and was shooting yotes, and bobcats on it at night. I was concerned about getting bullet holes in my camper. I emailed the DNR to find out for sure. The regs aren't real clear.


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2007)

PHIL M said:


> The regs aren't real clear.




That is the reason I said you have to go all the way to the law.  Which I posted.  This issue came up with the new electronic rules about electronics being use.  That particular law was to ban internet hunting but appeared to ban coyote hunting with e-callers.  At that time I was told that coyotes are not game species and therefore do not fall under these regulations unless specifically addressed.


----------



## PHIL M (Jan 11, 2007)

PHIL M said:


> I emailed the DNR to find out for sure.



Is the DNR not the law?


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes they are, but much like us, they get confused too.  I have PM'd Mr. Bowers.  Maybe he can help us when he gets time.


----------



## Takoda (Jan 11, 2007)

Coyotes and Propane; I've heard it all now.


----------



## PHIL M (Jan 11, 2007)

Randy said:


> Yes they are, but much like us, they get confused too.  I have PM'd Mr. Bowers.  Maybe he can help us when he gets time.



Well, If they are that confused. Sounds like one warden might pop you for it, while the other won't! Personally I don't think they would do a thing, as long as there are no bobcats, and such in possession. Of course not all game wardens are created equal!!


----------



## Takoda (Jan 11, 2007)

PHIL M said:


> Of course not all game wardens are created equal!!



Yet the laws that govern their professional actions, abilities, and limitations are.


----------



## PHIL M (Jan 11, 2007)

Takoda said:


> Yet the laws that govern their professional actions, abilities, and limitations are.



I have never been harassed, or ticketed by a GW myself. I abide by all the game laws, but I have witnessed situations that make me believe different. It took a court room to straiten it out. In my opinion it shouldn't make it to a court room if no crime was committed. I'm just sayin.


----------



## JBowers (Jan 12, 2007)

Per Randy's request:

It is my understanding that the law (OCGA 27-3-9) applies only to game species.  Coyotes are not a game species.

As such, it is my interpretation that it would be lawful.

I apologize that incorrect information was provided per an earlier email to DNR.

JB


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Jan 15, 2007)

Are hogs a game species!  I don't think so, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2007)

DelphicSharpShot said:


> Are hogs a game species!  I don't think so, but I'm not sure.




No but they have been addressed a little differently.  I think you can bait hogs in Georgia but must have a permit to do so.  Check the laws/regulations.


----------



## #4s (Jan 21, 2007)

The law is always up for interpertation.


----------



## captainhook (Jan 22, 2007)

muddy_feet said:


> It's simple.   Once they gather around to smell the tank you shoot the tank like in the movies.
> 
> BOOM!!
> 
> Large mushroom cloud of dirt & coyote parts.



Now that sounds exciting!


----------

